# Lynskey Warranty - timeframe?



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone know how long the Lynskey warranty process usually takes? I noticed a split chainstay (was splitting the tube from the weld), so I took it in to the shop during the first week of July. They sent pics off to Lynskey, and then delivered the bike to them. Last time I heard from the shop (last week) it was still there for repair. Was wondering how long it took others going through the process?


----------



## lawr (Sep 5, 2007)

I noticed a crack on the down tube of my R330 near the weld with the top tube. I had ordered it directly from Lynskey so I called them. Sent pics. They told me 2-3 weeks. My bike arrived there this morning (Sept 16) so we'll see if they are true to their word.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

lawr said:


> I noticed a crack on the down tube of my R330 near the weld with the top tube. I had ordered it directly from Lynskey so I called them. Sent pics. They told me 2-3 weeks. My bike arrived there this morning (Sept 16) so we'll see if they are true to their word.


Mine was an R330 also, but different spot.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, I heard back from the shop today. UPS has lost my bike twice. They found it the first time, but are still looking for it the second time. It hasn't even made it to Lynskey yet.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

fontarin said:


> Well, I heard back from the shop today. UPS has lost my bike twice. They found it the first time, but are still looking for it the second time. It hasn't even made it to Lynskey yet.


Maybe UPS will buy you a new frame.


----------



## dduk (Feb 28, 2009)

It's been a month and I'm still waiting for my R230 with a split chainstay.


----------



## dduk (Feb 28, 2009)

dduk said:


> It's been a month and I'm still waiting for my R230 with a split chainstay.


....and ironically enough, it showed up this afternoon in the mail.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, the shop finally got my Lynskey back (still broken, but being sent off again).

Here's what happened:
The shipping label got torn off the box somehow in TN. The Lynskey was shipped in an old Litespeed box. UPS looked up their info sent the bike to Litespeed since they had no address. Litespeed got it, and was obviously lost on why they were receiving a broken Lynskey frame. Litespeed found some info on the box and matched it to the person who was originally shipped the box, and shipped it to him. I'm sure he was wondering WTF he was getting a broken frame in the mail. He's a regular at the shop where I got the bike, and somehow learned of the issue, and brought it back in to them. So now it's waiting to go back to Lynskey, with extra packing tape around the label this time.


----------



## lawr (Sep 5, 2007)

*Received my frame*



fontarin said:


> Well, the shop finally got my Lynskey back (still broken, but being sent off again).
> 
> Here's what happened:
> The shipping label got torn off the box somehow in TN. The Lynskey was shipped in an old Litespeed box. UPS looked up their info sent the bike to Litespeed since they had no address. Litespeed got it, and was obviously lost on why they were receiving a broken Lynskey frame. Litespeed found some info on the box and matched it to the person who was originally shipped the box, and shipped it to him. I'm sure he was wondering WTF he was getting a broken frame in the mail. He's a regular at the shop where I got the bike, and somehow learned of the issue, and brought it back in to them. So now it's waiting to go back to Lynskey, with extra packing tape around the label this time.


Fontarin,

Sorry to hear about your screw up.

I received my frame Wednesday (Oct. 9) - 3 weeks and 2 days from the time they received it ( I called a few times to check up and motivate them to get it done by that date). I paid extra for next day air as we're going on vacation and couldn't imagine not taking the bike. Good luck.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Finally have my bike back Friday of last week! Looks good w/ new stickers and head badge. Nice to be back on it, even if it's only been on the trainer (due to injury).

Edit: I should note that Lynskey and the bike shop have been A++ in this. The 5 months it took was UPS's fault losing and finding and losing the bike.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

I've just read about three cracked Lynskey frames. Doesn't seem good to me.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

How old were these frames?


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Do you guys have pictures of these cracks? Not that i dont believe you....

I definitely need to periodically check my frame though. 

I once rode with guy that had an old Litespeed that had cracked at the seat tube- top tube junction. While he rode you could see the crack flexing apart. He wasnt the least bit concerned with though lol


----------

